# Geburtenkontrolle ? was tun mit Fischnachwuchs



## Bebel (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo

In meinem Teich stellt sich immer mehr Leben ein, Jungfische in allen Größen tummeln sich im Schutz der Wasserpflanzen. 
Leider kann ich nicht identifizieren welche Arten es sind. 

Die Goldfische und __ Shubunkin jagen sich schon seit Wochen wie die Wilden durch den Teich, von 8 Goldfischen scheinen zwei Damen zu sein, von den drei Shubunkin sind auch zwei Damen, die jedoch bei den Goldfischen ebenso beliebt sind.

Die __ Moderlieschen haben sich gepaart und betrieben und betreiben weiterhin Brutpflege.

Die Bitterlinge streiten sich um die einzige überlebende Muschel und bewachen diese mit Argusaugen.

Somit habe ich keine Ahnung welche Jungfische da durch die Gegend schwimmen.

Die Orfen haben zwar alle Kaulquappen gefessen, an den Fischchen haben sie jedoch scheinbar weniger Interesse - obwohl das habe ich bei den Kaulquappen auch erst gedacht.

Einerseits ist man ja ein bischen Stolz auf den Nachwuchs, die Fische fühlen sich halt wohl - aber...

Wie haltet Ihr den Nachwuchs in Grenzen?   - bzw. -
Was macht ihr mit dem Fischnachwuchs, wird man den wohl los - die können doch nicht alle drin bleiben oder regelt die Natur das von alleine? - kommen nicht so viele nach wenn der Teich zu voll wird? - oder das Nahrungsangebot knapper wird - überleben die alle im Winter oder reduzieren die sich da von alleine?

Vielleicht habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## hadron (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle ? was tun mit Fischnachwuchs*

Hallo Bebel,

ich habe in meinem (sehr viel kleineren - 1000 L) Teich die Erfahrung gemacht dass die Goldorfen sich des Problems schnell annehmen werden. Ich konnte zwar immer wieder in den letzen 5 Jahren Nachwuchs (falls er das Laichstadium überstanden hat) feststellen, doch hat es bisher weder bei den Fröschen noch bei den Rotfedern/Goldis einer geschafft das Larvenstadium zu überstehen. Nie hätte ich voher gedacht dass Goldorfen so agressiv vorgehen.

Mit __ Moderlieschen habe ich allerdings noch keine Erfahrung - die vermehren sich ja wie die Karnickel - aber du hast ja auch einige Orfen (Blau/Gold) mehr - evtl. regelt sich das ja mit der Zeit von allein.


----------



## robsig12 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle ? was tun mit Fischnachwuchs*

Die Goldorfen regeln das aber auch nur, wenn nicht zugefüttert wird!


----------



## Aristocat (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle ? was tun mit Fischnachwuchs*

Hallo Bebel!
Du kannst auch, wenn die Jungtiere übeleben, diese zum Verkauf anbieten!
Zoogeschäfte etc. oder aber privat! Kijijii und co. bei E-Bay dürfen KEINE lebenden Tiere angeboten werden! Wenn du die Tiere privat anbietest kann st du dir die Leute auch anschauen und dann entscheiden ob du denen deine Fischis anvertraust.


----------



## Bebel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle ? was tun mit Fischnachwuchs*

Nach genauerer Betrachtung scheinen sich tatsächlich verschiedene Jungfische im Teich herumzutreiben. 

Einige haben eher die Form eines Goldfisches in Miniformat, von denen sind manche schwarz, einige sind farbig gescheckt - ich nehme an es handelt sich dabei um Goldfische und __ Shubunkin in verschiedenen Größen zwischen 1-2 cm (kann man unter Wasser so schlecht schätzen).

Eine andere Sorte hält sich immer im Schwarm auf und ist eher langgestreckt dunkel / leicht silbrig.

Die Kleinen sind jedoch nicht dumm sie treiben sich hauptsächlich zwischen den Pflanzen und in den Ritzen und Hohlräumen der Sandsteinumrandung auf, sind ständig auf der Flucht.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Orfen die noch kriegen.

Wenn dann kriegen die eher die ganz kleinen, die noch aussehen wie zu große Mückenlarven und völlig unbedarft kreuz und quer durch den Teich schwimmen.

Ich hoffe die Laichzeit hat irgendwann ein Ende. :beeten

Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich hier in der Gegend eine Zoohandlung finde die meine Goldfische haben will.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Bebel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geburtenkontrolle ? was tun mit Fischnachwuchs*

Ach ja, meine Fische bekommen einmal am Tag ein wenig Futter, zum Durchzählen und zur Sichtkontrolle. 

Zwei der Goldfische ein Männchen und ein Weibchen sind durch ihr wildes Paarungsverhalten etwas lädiert, muß drauf achten das sich keine Pilze oder ähnliches auf den "abgeschrubbten" Stellen ansiedeln.

Außerdem gibt es einen Goldi der Anfangs einen schwarzen Kopf hatte, der sich aber jetzt zu einem schwarzen Buckel entwickelt - ich vermute es könnte ein Tumor sein - noch schwimmt er ganz fidel im Teich, muß aber auch im Auge behalten werden. 

Gruß Bebel


----------

